# Guide to Machine Polishing......



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

It's been a long time since I did any and also I'll be acquiring a new machine, Makita PO6000c. Where online is best for a tutorial etc?
Thanks people.
:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Have a look at this. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/misc/rotarypolishing.pdf
and this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/misc/dapolishing.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Kelly Harris was running a one day course I seem to remember seeing a post. Might be worth having a look on his site or hitting the team up. You can only learn so much from reading and watching a video, also who is to say they are demonstrating correct technique

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Kelly Harris was running a one day course I seem to remember seeing a post. Might be worth having a look on his site or hitting the team up. You can only learn so much from reading and watching a video, also who is to say they are demonstrating correct technique
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


What is the correct technique  everyone's technique is different, these are only guidelines on how to machine polish:thumb:

The only way is to watch videos and then practice and practice on scrap panels till you have enough ability to go to the next level :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0OC2ci2Y2r8ejQtRkxuczhaS3BvWGNnQVhid0dMNVJCV2tJ/view

Here is the link to kelly training go and get taught properly, you will learn as much in one day as you would teach Yourself in a few years.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0OC2ci2Y2r8ejQtRkxuczhaS3BvWGNnQVhid0dMNVJCV2tJ/view
> 
> Here is the link to kelly training go and get taught properly, you will learn as much in one day as you would teach Yourself in a few years.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Come on mate you honestly think you can learn in 1 day about machine polishing instead of practicing for hours and days yes you will learn the basics of machine polishing about 1% but it can't beat hands on experience :thumb: these 1 day courses are good for someone who wants to learn the basics but that's it, you will definitely learn more practicing yourself or going back for a refresher course and then carrying on practicing :thumb: and it doesn't take years to learn:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Obviously you need to practice but you will get more benefit from this than watching some YouTube video.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Got to love Junkman videos:thumb: that's how I started:thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

chongo said:


> Got to love Junkman videos:thumb: that's how I started:thumb:


Me too!


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

I spoke with our Bodyshop lads about buying a new machine about an hour ago.
3 Good lads,3 machines being used,all 3 have an opinion on each.
I do think Try before you buy would realy help in a few ways.I picked up one machine and it felt heavy streight away.Picked up another and that felt a realy nice weight.The last one looks cheep,budget,but felt ok.

Would have hated buying blind the first one to find the second one suited me more in weight.Only to find the third was a 1/3 of the price and just as good.
I read this below after reading a very long thread on here about the machines[Brands]
Threads about 18mth old though,some great Opinions,like on here.Makes it Class the help everyone offers for free.
https://www.vwclub.co.za/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=197380

Still undecided btw.

BB


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

chongo said:


> Got to love Junkman videos:thumb: that's how I started:thumb:


This :thumb:


----------

